# finishing



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Well i ran into a problem I was given an old sewing machine and cabinet.It was in bad shape as it sat out in the weather for i don't know how long but a real mess.After sanding it down it looked like it would work out good.I put a coat of Watco stain let it dry for about a week then another coat followed by a clear coat.It was taking a long time to dry and i let it alone for about a week i went to the shop and it was still tacky.I was talking to a the guy i got it from and then he told me about the oil getting spilt on it.So now i have a cabinet that looks like hell.Is there any way i can remedy the problem or is it going to the burn pile?Anyone got an idea?Thanks ernied.:frown:


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like you will have to strip it down to bare wood and start over to me, without seeing it. And sometimes it is easier in the long run, instead of trying to salvage it and it still looks like crap. I have never let stain dry for a week, wondering why so long? What kind of top coat did you use?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If it is oily, I'd try a rubdown with mineral spirits, but you're likely to have to finish it from scratch anyhow. But the mineral spirits might make the re-do come out better.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ernie did you check to make sure all the finishes were compatible?All the Watco I'm familiar with is oil based. Was the clear coat also oil based and how old was it? Old varnish won't dry I've found. The chemicals in it, possibly the Japan driers, may have evaporated. I have some that won't dry and I bought some Japan drier but I haven't had a chance yet to mix them and see if I can rejuvenate the varnish.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*Finish*

What it sounds like was one or both of your finishes were an poly / oil mix which means you wipe it on then after 10 to 15 minutes you wipe it off. Otherwise it will always be tacky. I would probably wipe it down several times with mineral spirits to removed as much as possible. 

If the finish you are using was an oil based poly and it was old you will probably get a tacky finish. Either way it pretty much look like a "do over". If after a few times going over with the mineral spirits, if it looks good and not tacky, you could seal it with a coat of 50/50 shellac / denatured alcohol and then apply a fresh coat of new finish (not expired). Most of my finishes once opened I don't keep them over a year or so - including glue. I don't have time for a do over.

Most of my finishing I put on a coat and the longest I have waited was 24 hours. If it is still tacky after that, it is time to mineral spirit it.

Hope this helps. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Watco is a Danish oil and it must be completely dry before it can be sealed. What was your clear coat Ernie?


----------

